# spam



## brucehylton (Nov 6, 2010)

Unable to locate just what I wanted, so thought to start a list of my own. I am a buyer for a restaurant that I currently own. We look for quality food and good pricing. And always looking for a bargain. Thursday's was Spam at Costco for $14.75 per 12 can pack of 12oz each. Normal price is $18.75.


----------



## kyredneck (Aug 12, 2012)

Never have I ever known of a restaurant in this area to serve spam, not even for breakfast; I don't even think Waffle House has it on the menu. Is breakfast how you all serve it? (don't get me wrong, I like fried spam on sandwiches and with eggs)


----------



## EarlyPrepper (Aug 28, 2012)

Spam is a rotated part of our food store. Great with many meals, easy, and good shelf life


----------



## Tweto (Nov 26, 2011)

I Love spam, it's a survival food for us. Post SHTF, fat and protein will be critical 

We cut it into little squares and then fry it and mix it with onions, potatoes, green peppers and whatever we can find in the garden.


----------



## Topmom (Feb 16, 2012)

Thought I'd never be able to eat Spam again.....back in 1984 while stationed in Germany and a member of the 3d Armored Division, we participated in a month long field exercise. during the month we ate hot breakfasts and dinners prepared by the unit's cooks. I don't know why but every hot meal we ate, both breakfast and dinner consisted of good ole Spam. They served it baked with pineapple, fried, diced mixed with rice and every other way one could imagine. At the end of those 30 days I swore to NEVER eat another piece. Since my DH thinks it's the best thing in the world I have always kept it on hand at home and still today he and my sons love Spam and eggs. it took me over 20 years but I did eat Spam again and always remember the creative cooks from the 122d Maintenance Battalion, 3d Armored Division as they tried their best to feed a bunch of hungry troops.


----------



## kejmack (May 17, 2011)

Lots of people eat it in Texas.


----------



## Lake Windsong (Nov 27, 2009)

Hawaiian cuisine restaurants serve Spam.


----------



## brucehylton (Nov 6, 2010)

It isn't so much what we serve as the idea that at $1.23 a can, it is a bargain for people who are trying to prepare.


----------



## DJgang (Apr 10, 2011)

I have never eaten Spam. 

I know what it is of course, but husband would .... Oh my what would he do to me if I served that for supper. I may loose a job! Haha!

I did notice they have turkey spam now and BBQ flavored, etc. can even buy indivual slices.

When I was little, I would eat potted meat on crackers, yum!

The idea of mixing it with onions, peppers and potatoes does sound good. I imagine it's kind of like sausage.


----------



## showmegal (Sep 14, 2011)

Bacon Spam..oh how I love thee!


----------



## Tweto (Nov 26, 2011)

DJgang said:


> I have never eaten Spam.
> 
> I know what it is of course, but husband would .... Oh my what would he do to me if I served that for supper. I may loose a job! Haha!
> 
> ...


Try the Hickory flavor. my favorite.


----------



## valannb22 (Jan 6, 2012)

I tried it about a month ago for the first time and actually liked it. I was pretty surprised.


----------



## RevWC (Mar 28, 2011)

Spam is a little too expensive. I have been purchasing Vienna sausages 6 each 5 oz. cans for $3.00 at Wally's. That is $1.91 per pound of mechanically separated animal parts that have an expiration date of 2017 and they have all the sodium I need and then some. :beercheer:


----------



## Hispoptart (Sep 19, 2012)

RevWC said:


> Spam is a little too expensive. I have been purchasing Vienna sausages 6 each 5 oz. cans for $3.00 at Wally's. That is $1.91 per pound of mechanically separated animal parts that have an expiration date of 2017 and they have all the sodium I need and then some. :beercheer:


If you can stomach those, thats a great price. I for one can not. I would eat spam over that any day. Maybe I should try frying them? Hmmmmm.


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

Spam was a regular on the menu while I was growing up.

That is the reason I avoid it now, it was just a little too regular on the menu. I will stick to beans and cornbread, maybe even grasshoppers and crickets!


----------



## Jimmy24 (Apr 20, 2011)

I love Spam. I have it in my preps pretty heavy. 

They are doing a series of different flavors for it's 75th Anniversary. I have the Bacon, Hickory Smoked, Jalapeno and Hot & Spicy (Tabasco).

They have reduced salt and low fat verisons also.

I have kept it in the pantry for many many years.

Jimmy


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

showmegal said:


> Bacon Spam..oh how I love thee!


Yes, the Bacon Spam is the BEST!



Tweto said:


> Try the Hickory flavor. my favorite.


I never have but will give it a shot.



RevWC said:


> Vienna sausages 6 each 5 oz. cans for $3.00 at Wally's. That is $1.91 per pound of mechanically separated animal parts ... all the sodium I need and then some.


BLECCCHHHH! Only if I am starving!


----------



## valannb22 (Jan 6, 2012)

Can't stand those vienna sausages! That slimy juice they come in just disgusts me. My kids loooove them though


----------



## brightstar (Apr 24, 2012)

valannb22 said:


> Can't stand those vienna sausages! That slimy juice they come in just disgusts me. My kids loooove them though


My ex husband loved those sausages and would even drink the juice they were packed in. Blech! Makes my stomach turn just thinking about it.


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

For those who love Vienna Sausages, you can make them yourself.

Find a fairly cheap low end verity of Weiners, tight pack them in a wide mouth pint canning jar and add about a teaspoon of salt. Fill the empty space with water(important) and pressure at 10 pounds for about an hour and 15-20 minutes and let cool.

Comes pretty close to the real thing. Found out while experimenting with canning weenies for the grandson a while back.


----------

